# Stuck between a 2LT and LTZ. :/



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I know that I will soon be ordering a Cruze, most likely an LTZ RS fully loaded, with nav, pioneer system, sunroof, and the enhanced safety package. But, I was thinking, would I just be better off getting a 2LT RS with the nav, pioneer sound, keyless start, convenience package, enhanced safety package and the sunroof and saving $1k or so, or is it worth going for a fully loaded LTZ?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just go for it!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO, the 2LT's sole purpose in life is to satisfy the people who want to go LTZ but MUST HAVE a manual trans.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> IMO, the 2LT's sole purpose in life is to satisfy the people who want to go LTZ but MUST HAVE a manual trans.


That was my SOLE reason to get the 2LT over the LTZ


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

With Truecar, I can get a fully loaded LTZ for $25,500 or I can get a fully loaded 2LT for $24,600, I will most likely get the LTZ, but why not save $1k and get the exact same thing, minus the 18's and automatic climate control?!?!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

TopazLTZ said:


> With Truecar, I can get a fully loaded LTZ for $25,500 or I can get a fully loaded 2LT for $24,600, I will most likely get the LTZ, but why not save $1k and get the exact same thing, minus the 18's and automatic climate control?!?!


I'm in love with those 18's


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the 17in rims on the 2LT much better than the 18in ones on the LTZ. you will also save about $50 a tire when it comes time to replace.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think the 18's are worth it. I'd go Ltz if I didn't care for manual but I do.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I like the 17in rims on the 2LT much better than the 18in ones on the LTZ. you will also save about $50 a tire when it comes time to replace.


 I got a 2012 ltz rs with 18's and the car handles much better then with 17's.Don't kid your self those 18's come with mich pilot tires and for the extra $1000 it is a bargain .price out those rims and tires separately you'll be close to $4000.And those 18's look so much better then the 17's .18's are sweet looking.go with your heart ...get the 18's


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I like the 17in rims on the 2LT much better than the 18in ones on the LTZ. you will also save about $50 a tire when it comes time to replace.


 I got a 2012 ltz rs with 18's and the car handles much better then with 17's.Don't kid your self those 18's come with mich pilot tires and for the extra $1000 it is a bargain .price out those rims and tires separately you'll be close to $4000.And those 18's look so much better then the 17's .18's are sweet looking.go with your heart ...get the 18's and go LTZ fully loaded you won't regret it .I didn't .I love my loaded LTZ


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The wheels/tires would be the only selling point of the LTZ for me. 

I hate auto climate control. And the 2LT is plenty nice enough for the car it is. It rides pretty good on the Continentals. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah those continentals keep getting great reviews.

Just get the 2LT and add the 18 inch later if you want them so bad. Thats what i'm doing. Except i have the LS.

I would choose the LTZ though, fully loaded.  In black to murder it out.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

If I could have gotten a manual LTZ, I would have, but my wife and I think we'll be happy with our loaded 2LT M/T.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Just get an Eco M/T and forget all the extra nonsense.










lol, j/k Get whichever Cruze you know will make you happy. :th_coolio:


[In the pic, I believe the Eco is the only trim that comes with that 50 mile screen, the number on the left shows your current 50 mile avg, the number on the right give you your best 50 mile stretch, and the top number is real time mpg]


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Just get an Eco M/T and forget all the extra nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 14204


Nope. Just get the LTZ fully loaded standard keyless entry push button start.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Just get an Eco M/T and forget all the extra nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 14204
> 
> ...


The way you had your car all shined up on Friday made me start questioning again...


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

Tripping over myself looking at the new 2014 Impala 2LTZ so I might have a 2012 LTZ RS with 28,000 miles on it for sale.

Either way go with the LTZ. The 18" wheels make all the difference in my opinion.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

As others have said already, I would only go 2LT over LTZ if I had to have a manual. Otherwise, I would rather have the LTZ.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

TopazLTZ said:


> With Truecar, I can get a fully loaded LTZ for $25,500 or I can get a fully loaded 2LT for $24,600, I will most likely get the LTZ, but why not save $1k and get the exact same thing, minus the 18's and automatic climate control?!?!


You can do better than those prices, IMO. 
The 18 inchers may handle better but if you have bad roads where you live the 17s would be a better choice, IMO
I would get the 2LT but not at that price


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TODD2869 said:


> Tripping over myself looking at the new 2014 Impala 2LTZ so I might have a 2012 LTZ RS with 28,000 miles on it for sale.
> 
> Either way go with the LTZ. The 18" wheels make all the difference in my opinion.


I test drove one 2LTZ impala blue topaz metallic couldn't find anything wrong with it.

But the price MSRP of 39,510


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The MyLink in the impala puts the MyLink in the Cruze to shame.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I test drove one 2LTZ impala blue topaz metallic couldn't find anything wrong with it.
> 
> But the price MSRP of 39,510


! Pass. I rather have a 3 series. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Just come to Canada and buy a 2lt rs You get the 18"s and 6mt and everything else. No push button start and auto climate control. 

When I went to Watkins for the meet and track drive everyone thought it was a ltz. Lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> I test drove one 2LTZ impala blue topaz metallic couldn't find anything wrong with it.
> 
> But the price MSRP of 39,510


I can without even driving it.... the price. For that much I can buy a 2012 silverado 5.3 4x4 one of the months they give $10,000+ off and buy a used cruze as a daily driver.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It depends if the LTZ rims are worth the extra $1000 to you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

> [h=1]Stuck between a 2LT and LTZ. :/[/h]


Can you get the dealer to back one of those out so you can get free?

Ha, get whatever turns you on. Heck, I let my wife make that choice, but she didn't have much of a choice either. She wanted the LTZ because of the remote starting, but also wanted the 2LT because she wanted a manual transmission. No choice in getting both. She took the manual transmission, I didn't give a darn one way or the other. If she is happy, so am I, LOL. 

And what is a thousand bucks today, an ophthalmologist just charged me 1,100 bucks just to peek in my eyes for a minute. Well actually our $14,500.00 yearly health insurance paid for that, so at least I got $1,100 worth of use out of it. And a thousand bucks is not even a down payment on our property taxes.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I can without even driving it.... the price. For that much I can buy a 2012 silverado 5.3 4x4 one of the months they give $10,000+ off and buy a used cruze as a daily driver.


That's what I meant by but the price.

They had one for over 40k


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NickD said:


> Can you get the dealer to back one of those out so you can get free?
> 
> Ha, get whatever turns you on. Heck, I let my wife make that choice, but she didn't have much of a choice either. She wanted the LTZ because of the remote starting, but also wanted the 2LT because she wanted a manual transmission. No choice in getting both. She took the manual transmission, I didn't give a darn one way or the other. If she is happy, so am I, LOL.
> 
> And what is a thousand bucks today, an ophthalmologist just charged me 1,100 bucks just to peek in my eyes for a minute. Well actually our $14,500.00 yearly health insurance paid for that, so at least I got $1,100 worth of use out of it. And a thousand bucks is not even a down payment on our property taxes.


1,100 just to look at your eyes why so much?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just get the LTZ others wise you will end up regretting that you didn't get it.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you guys wanting the LTZ for the rims, push start or the leather(2lt) I personally went with a 1LT because I wanted the red and black interior


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Do any of those packages have the rear backup camera and the keyless start and touch pad locking system the LTZ has standard? If not, those are 2 must-have features. Also, I wonder if the LTZ would have a better resale value because it is the "top of the line" Cruze.


----------



## ejnarlesky (Mar 16, 2013)

get the LTZ ... stop debating ... it's better appointed


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Do any of those packages have the rear backup camera and the keyless start and touch pad locking system the LTZ has standard? If not, those are 2 must-have features. Also, I wonder if the LTZ would have a better resale value because it is the "top of the line" Cruze.


I would think so.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

The 2LT convenience pack (380$) gives the rear backup camera. Keyless access and push button start is 300$. You would have to get an auto trans to get the second option. It is not available with a MT.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

DVSLTZ said:


> I got a 2012 ltz rs with 18's and the car handles much better then with 17's.Don't kid your self those 18's come with mich pilot tires and for the extra $1000 it is a bargain .price out those rims and tires separately you'll be close to $4000.And those 18's look so much better then the 17's .18's are sweet looking.go with your heart ...get the 18's and go LTZ fully loaded you won't regret it .I didn't .I love my loaded LTZ





2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Do any of those packages have the rear backup camera and the keyless start and touch pad locking system the LTZ has standard? If not, those are 2 must-have features. Also, I wonder if the LTZ would have a better resale value because it is the "top of the line" Cruze.


i have an 1LT with mylink and a back up camera


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> It depends if the LTZ rims are worth the extra $1000 to you.


...and the Michelin Pilots coming standard (MUCH better tire), chrome door handles, back up sensor (sorry I have a 2011), electronic power steering. Let's not downplay what you get for $1,000. It looks better, it rides better, it handles better. The LTZ is the *only* Cruze outhandling the BMW 3 series 

60,000 miles out of the original tires + a nice set of 18" rims is a bargain. Why does the 2LT exist again? If you get a fully loaded 2LT with convenience package, you are only $600 from an LTZ so what the heck?!?!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You will lose the most on resale on a LTZ and the least on an LS. That's how all car models work. 

2LT exists mostly as a gap filler for those who want leather and a manual transmission. 

The Continentals are good tires, but noisy. I have heard similar things about the Michelins and Goodyears on the other models. The Firestones are quiet - but they suck at everything else besides ride comfort. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

So I went yesterday afternoon and talked to a salesman that is a good friend of my parents, and they had just got the 2014 color guide in earlier that morning and the Rainforest Green is almost black, veryyyyy sharp looking! Almost like the Spruce Mica on the 2010-2011 Camry's but a lot more of a black tint. They won't know the prices for sure until about the end of July... So I will keep you updated on the 2014 info as best as I can.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> You will lose the most on resale on a LTZ and the least on an LS. That's how all car models work.



Resale? What is that?!?!?!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Resale? What is that?!?!?!!!


Something that GM customers hate...a lot


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> So I went yesterday afternoon and talked to a salesman that is a good friend of my parents, and they had just got the 2014 color guide in earlier that morning and the Rainforest Green is almost black, veryyyyy sharp looking! Almost like the Spruce Mica on the 2010-2011 Camry's but a lot more of a black tint. They won't know the prices for sure until about the end of July... So I will keep you updated on the 2014 info as best as I can.


I wouldn't think they would be any real price differences between the 2013 and 2014 Cruze since there isn't any major options changes between model year 13 and 14 Cruze.


----------

